# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ամենագրավիչ դերասանն ու դերասանուհին

## Hripsimee

Ո ՞ր  դերասանուհուն  ու  դերասանին եք համարում ամենագայթակղիչն  ու  ամենագեղեցիկը:Շատ հետաքրքիր են ձեր  կարծիքները :
Օրինակ ինձ համար Անջելինա  Ջոլիից  ու  Բրեդ Պիտից լավը չկա:
Բա  էրեխեն ինչ կյանքա ... :Love:

----------

Մենուա (04.12.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Մի քանի հատ էլ նկար :Smile:

----------

Մենուա (04.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

ԱԱԱ՜ , սա իմ թեման ա , վերջն են , սիրում եմ երկուսին էլ ,բայց դե Ջոլիին մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ո ՞ր  դերասանուհուն  ու  դերասանին եք համարում ամենագայթակղիչն  ու  ամենագեղեցիկը:


Դերասանուհիներից հաստատ Կետրին Զետա-Ջոնսը:  :Love: 
Իսկ դերասաններից մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ: Հմմմմ....  :Think:  երևի թե Բրյուս Վիլիսը  :Ok:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դերասանուհիներից հաստատ Կետրին Զետա-Ջոնսը: 
> Իսկ դերասաններից մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ: Հմմմմ....  երևի թե Բրյուս Վիլիսը


Ինձ  համար  ուղղակի  շատ  հոգերահարազատ են Անջելինա  Ջոլիի դաջվածքներից մեկի բառերը.
A Prayer for wild at heart kept in cages  կամ  Աղոթք  վայրի  հոգիների համար,որ բանտարկված են վանդակներում

Իմ կարծիքով Անջելինա Ջոլի ու Բրեդ  Պիտ  զույգը  Հոլիվուդում հիմա լավագույննա , ախր շատ լավն են է...

----------


## Արամ

Իմ ավատարի մեջի մռութնա ամենսիրուն աղջիկը :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆելո

դերասանուհիներից Միշել Պֆայֆեր, Մոնիկա Բելլուչչի, Սալմա Հայեկ :Hands Up: 

դերասաններից չունեմ պետք էլ չի :Tongue:

----------

Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## BOBO

Ջոլի, Յուվովիչ :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ջոլի, Յուվովիչ



Յավովիչին ես էլ եմ սիրում, համ էլ լավ դերասանուհիա :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Օրինակ ինձ համար Անջելինա Ջոլիից ու Բրեդ Պիտից լավը չկա:


իմ համար ել.հատկապես մռ. և միսիս սմիտ կինոն եր լավը  :LOL:

----------


## Հրատացի

Մոնիկա Մուռ.Ջեսիկա Ալբա.Կետրին Զետա Ջոնսս,Պենելոպա Կռուզ

իսկ տեղականի մասին ինչ կասեք? :Think:

----------


## Kuk

Ջեսսիկա Ալբա :Love:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս չհասկացա ոչ մեկը չասաց ՇԱՐԼԻԶ ԹԵՐՈՆ  :Angry2: 
Հոլիվուդյան հայտնի ռեժիսյորներից մեկը ասելա "Եթե ցանկանում եմ իմանալ, թե ինչ տեսք ունի հրեշտակը, նայեք ՇԱՐԼԻԶ ԹԵՐՈՆԻՆ"  :Love: 
Կարճ ու կոնկրետ, կյանքս ա
Ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանն էլ թող իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները ասեն  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

Իսկ նկարները չես դնի, մենք էլ հիանանք?
Ես էլ իմ հերթին Ջոլիից նկարներ կդնեմ:

----------


## Լեո

Այ սա եմ ես համարում պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասանական խաղ.

----------

Ambrosine (26.05.2009), Hripsimee (13.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Լսել եք ասումա Ջոլին ուզումա հայ երեխա որդեգրի...

----------


## Hripsimee

> Լսել եք ասումա Ջոլին ուզումա հայ երեխա որդեգրի...


Չէ հա , դժվար...
Խիստ  կասկածելի տեղեկությունա... :Shok:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Այ սա եմ ես համարում պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասանական խաղ.Jolie & Banderas


Մանավանդ  սկզբում անկրկնելի են խաղում...
100 տոկոսով  հավատում եմ :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ամնեգեղեցիկ  դերասանուհիները
1.Անջելինա Ջոլի :Love: 
2.Մոնիկա Բելուչի :Cool: 
3.Քետրին Զետա Ջոնս :Smile:

----------

Rammer (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Ամենահամակրելի  դերասանները`
1.Բրեդ Փիթ :Blush: 
2.Ջոնի Դեպ :Cool: 
3.Հյու Ջեքման :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Հռիփսիմե ջան, դա քո՞ կարծիքն ես ասում, թե՞ դա որոշվել է ինչ-որ հարցումների միջոցով:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հռիփսիմե ջան, դա քո՞ կարծիքն ես ասում, թե՞ դա որոշվել է ինչ-որ հարցումների միջոցով:


Իմ կարծիքը իհարկե :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

Բայց ես Քեթրին Զտեա Ջոնսի գեղեցկությունը չեմ հասկանում ու տեսնում :Dntknw: 
Շերոն Սթոունն էլ ա շատ լավը, սեքսի ա, մանավանդ Օսնօվնօյ ինստինկտի մեջ :Blush:  :Love:

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բայց ես Քեթրին Զտեա Ջոնսի գեղեցկությունը չեմ հասկանում ու տեսնում
> Շերոն Սթոունն էլ ա շատ լավը, սեքսի ա, մանավանդ Օսնօվնօյ ինստինկտի մեջ


Իմ հիշողության մեջ առաջին  մարդն ես , ով Քետրին Զետա Ջոնսի գեղեցկությունը չի ընդունում... :Think: 
Շերոն  Սթոունը վատը չի , բայց մի տեսակ շատ սառնա , իմ կարծիքով :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց ես Քեթրին Զտեա Ջոնսի գեղեցկությունը չեմ հասկանում ու տեսնում


Համամիտ եմ: 
Նա իհարկե գեղեցիկ է, բայց ամենագեղեցիկ նրան երբեք չէի համարի:

----------


## Hripsimee

Մեկ էլ Ջեսիքա Ալբանա շատ սիրունիկ  :Love:  , ափսոս դերասանական տաղանդը արտաքին գեղեցկությանը  լավ զիջումա :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Ահա ինձ համար երկու ամենահամակրելի հոլիվուդյան դերասանները.

----------

Enigmatic (24.05.2009), Hripsimee (24.05.2009), Jarre (24.05.2009), Գորտուկ (22.08.2014), Վոլտերա (26.08.2014)

----------


## ministr

> Չէ հա , դժվար...
> Խիստ  կասկածելի տեղեկությունա...



Կարող ես փնտրել և բազմաթիվ տեղեկություններ կգտնես այս մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լսել եք ասումա Ջոլին ուզումա հայ երեխա որդեգրի...


Ի՞Նչ տարիքի   :Blush:

----------

Արամ (03.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Սամ դու բանակ ես գնում հետո էլ ծիծիկ ուտելեւ տարիքից վաղուց դուս ես եկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

Ոչ թե գայթակղիչ, այլ հմայիչ ու շատ լավը՝ Ջոդի Ֆոսթեր։  Հատկապես Գառնուկների Լռություն ֆիլմում

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Դեասանուհիներից Շերոն Սթոուն :Love: , 
դերասաններ Բեն Աֆլեկ :Love: , Մետյու Մակկոնախ :Love: , Հյու Գրանտ :Love: ....

----------


## Սամվել

> Այ սա եմ ես համարում պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասանական խաղ.Jolie & Banderas


Հա էս կինոն կարգին կինոյա  :Blush:  :Blush:  



> Սամ դու բանակ ես գնում հետո էլ ծիծիկ ուտելեւ տարիքից վաղուց դուս ես եկել


Չէ հլը մի րոպե .. մի հատ կոնկրետ ասա ինչ տարիքի..  :Blush:  

Կարողա մարդ ես անցնում եմ... ծանոթով բանով  :Think:  

Համ էլ ո՞վ դեմ կլնի ծիծիկ ուտելու տարիքին վերադառնա եթե տվողը Ջոլին լինի  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:   :Blush:  :Blush:  ....

Իրականում ես Լիվ Տայլերին եմ շատ հավանում...

----------


## Hripsimee

> Կարող ես փնտրել և բազմաթիվ տեղեկություններ կգտնես այս մասին


 Բոլորն էլ քիչ վստահություն ներշնչող աղբյուրներից են :Sad: 
 Ժամանակին էլ իբր Ռուսաստանից էր որդեգրում , սովորաբար Ջոլիի մասին պտտվող բամբասանքներ  70 տոկոսը սուտա լինում :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բոլորն էլ քիչ վստահություն ներշնչող աղբյուրներից են
>  Ժամանակին էլ իբր Ռուսաստանից էր որդեգրում , սովորաբար Ջոլիի մասին պտտվող բամբասանքներ  70 տոկոսը սուտա լինում


Հա դեե... հիմա դու ու՞մ կոմից ես մեր թե՞ իրա ի՜  :Angry2:  


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իմ հիշողության մեջ առաջին  մարդն ես , ով Քետրին Զետա Ջոնսի գեղեցկությունը չի ընդունում...


Մի հոգի էլ ավելացրու հիշողությանդ սև մատյանում:

----------

Լեո (09.10.2009), Ուլուանա (21.06.2009), Սամվել (24.05.2009), Վոլտերա (26.08.2014)

----------


## ministr

> Չէ հլը մի րոպե .. մի հատ կոնկրետ ասա ինչ տարիքի..  
> 
> Կարողա մարդ ես անցնում եմ... ծանոթով բանով  
> 
> Համ էլ ո՞վ դեմ կլնի ծիծիկ ուտելու տարիքին վերադառնա եթե տվողը Ջոլին լինի   ....
> 
> Իրականում ես Լիվ Տայլերին եմ շատ հավանում...


Կիմ Կարդաշյանը եթե ծանոթա կարողա անցնես  :Smile:  Իսկ ծիծիկ ուտելու մրցույթում Բրեդ Պիտնա հաղթել ու հլա ուտումա  :Jpit: )) Նենց որ ըտեղ ոնց որ վականսիա չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կիմ Կարդաշյանը եթե ծանոթա կարողա անցնես  Իսկ ծիծիկ ուտելու մրցույթում Բրեդ Պիտնա հաղթել ու հլա ուտումա )) Նենց որ ըտեղ ոնց որ վականսիա չկա


Կիմ Կարդաշյանը ծանոթ լիներ էլ պետք չէր լինի Ջոլին  :Think:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (24.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Քեզ պետքա? Էն նեգրի հետ սաղ օր բազարների մեջ էիր ըլնելու  :Jpit: ))))) Էդ ում քվորը....... :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հա դեե... հիմա դու ու՞մ կոմից ես մեր թե՞ իրա ի՜


Մեր!!!!!
Երեխեք , բայց  պարզվումա ամեն ինչ  ավելի լուրջա , քան ես  պատկերացնում  էի... :Think: 
 Նույնիսկ  որոշ տեղեր  այլազգիները  սկսել են վրդովվել , թե ինչի հենց հայ??? :LOL: 
 Ուրիշներն էլ ասում  են ` շատ լավ ընտրությունա ,սիրուն  ու  խելացի ազգա ,  հայ աղջիկներին էլ  մենակ  Քիմ Քարդաշյանով են ճանաչում... :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Բախտներս բերելա թե չէ Նազենիով էին ճանաչելու խայտառակ ըլնեինք  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Քեզ պետքա? Էն նեգրի հետ սաղ օր բազարների մեջ էիր ըլնելու ))))) Էդ ում քվորը.......


Զատո սիրուն , պուպուշիկ քուրիկ  կունենա... :Love:

----------


## ministr

Որին սաղ օրը մի հատ նեգռ դշխելուա... չէ տենց չեղավ  :Jpit:

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Բախտներս բերելա թե չէ Նազենիով էին ճանաչելու խայտառակ ըլնեինք


Հետաքրքիրա  Ջոլին  ընդհանրապես որտեղիցա Հայաստանի անունը լսել?? :Shok:  :Xeloq: 
էս հայերի լուրերը-http://www.armtown.com/news/en/pan/20090521/32041/
էս էլ դրսի-http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2009/05/angelina-jolie-to-adopt-armenian-baby.html

----------


## Hripsimee

> Որին սաղ օրը մի հատ նեգռ դշխելուա... չէ տենց չեղավ


Ինչից ես որոշել ???: :Shok: Խեղճ ներգր  :LOL: (համ էլ անունը Զահարայա):

----------


## ministr

> Ինչից ես որոշել ???:Խեղճ ներգր (համ էլ անունը Զահարայա):


Խեղճը մենք ենք որ Կարդաշյանի կարգի մի հատ լոկալ ծիտ չունենք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Բայց ես օրինակ հեչ չէի ուզի...
Իրանց 6 երեխան հերիք չի???? :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  Ոնց են էտքանի հետևից հասցնելու? :Think:

----------


## ministr

Դու հլա Ջոլիի տեղն էղի հետո կխոսենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դու հլա Ջոլիի տեղն էղի հետո կխոսենք


Առավել ևս , Ջոլին էլ ,  Բրեդն էլ ծանրաբեռնված դերասաններ են , հո մենակ փողով չի... :Think:

----------


## ministr

Սաղին ասեցիք բա էն Վան Հելսինգի մեջ խաղացող աղջիկը... անունը չգիտեմ հավես էլ չունեմ ման գամ  :Smile:

----------


## Աշխեն

Վայ երեխեք էս ինչ լավ թեմա եք բացել :Hands Up: 
Հայ ենք է, կես ականջ մի գործում հայի անուն ենք լսել, ազգովի ոգևորվել ենք :LOL: 
Վերադառնալով իրական թեմային ասեմ, որ ես ել եմ Ջոլի+Փիթ զույգին ամենահամակրելին համարում, բայց դե Բրեդին ավելի եմ հավանում, հատկապես երկար մազերով կինոներում :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
 Բայց որ վերջը Վյետնամ,Կամբոջա տրամաբանական շարքին միանա Հայաստանը, ես անպայման Ջոլիին նամակ կգրեմ բալիկի հայեցի դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Հիմիկվանից եկեք պուճուր ջոկենք....
պուճուր.. Պուճուր????
ՌՈՒՈՒՈՒԶ....  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Բրեդ Պիտի հետ ոնց ես?  :Jpit: ))))))))))

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հիմիկվանից եկեք պուճուր ջոկենք....
> պուճուր.. Պուճուր????
> ՌՈՒՈՒՈՒԶ....  Բրեդ Պիտի հետ ոնց ես? ))))))))))


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ինչքանով ես էմ տեղյակ Ինքը ըսկի Բրեդ Պիտին չի էլ ճանաչում, թող ինքը գա ասի  :LOL:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Հիմիկվանից եկեք պուճուր ջոկենք....
> պուճուր.. Պուճուր????
> ՌՈՒՈՒՈՒԶ....  Բրեդ Պիտի հետ ոնց ես? ))))))))))



 :LOL: յաաա, աչքիս  ինձ որդեգրող կա՞ :Unsure: 
 եկեք, համաձայն եմ պայմաններին ծանոթանալ.... :LOL: 
 :LOL: դե էլ չասեմ 2մեշոկ փողի մասին էլի :Think: 

ՀԳ, ես դերասանական հետքրքրություններ չունեմ :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Ոնց չի ճանաչում? Էջմիածնում ինչա մենակ Զինուժ են ցույց տալիս? :Jpit: ))))))

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> յաաա, աչքիս  ինձ որդեգրող կա՞
>  եկեք, համաձայն եմ պայմաններին ծանոթանալ....
> դե էլ չասեմ 2մեշոկ փողի մասին էլի
> 
> ՀԳ, ես դերասանական հետքրքրություններ չունեմ


Սկսվեեեեցցց... քեզնից ով ա դերասանական տաղանդ պահանջում? Առավոտը զարթնում ես, մի հատ կոֆե ես դնում, հետո Ջոլիի հետ դուս եք գալիս բալկոն կոֆե եք խմում Բելչկա կանֆետով: Արանքում էլ մեզ վիզա կտաս բան կգանք քեզ տեսնելու  :Jpit: )) :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Սկսվեեեեցցց... քեզնից ով ա դերասանական տաղանդ պահանջում? Առավոտը զարթնում ես, մի հատ կոֆե ես դնում, հետո Ջոլիի հետ դուս եք գալիս բալկոն կոֆե եք խմում Բելչկա կանֆետով: Արանքում էլ մեզ վիզա կտաս բան կգանք քեզ տեսնելու ))


Հետն էլ սաղ օրը  հայերից ես խոսում... :Tongue:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Սկսվեեեեցցց... քեզնից ով ա դերասանական տաղանդ պահանջում? Առավոտը զարթնում ես, մի հատ կոֆե ես դնում, հետո Ջոլիի հետ դուս եք գալիս բալկոն կոֆե եք խմում Բելչկա կանֆետով: Արանքում էլ մեզ վիզա կտաս բան կգանք քեզ տեսնելու ))


բա 2մեշոկ փողը՞, պիլասոս անել չկա չէ՞, աման լվանա՞լ, փոշի հավաքե՞լ...  :Unsure:  եթե չէ, ուրեմն համաձայն եմ :LOL: 



> Հետն էլ սաղ օրը  հայերից ես խոսում...


 :LOL: իսկ էտ պարտադիր ա՞, ես ուզում եմ հայերից պրծնեմ, դուք զոռով բերում կապում եք :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Սկսվեեեեցցց... քեզնից ով ա դերասանական տաղանդ պահանջում? Առավոտը զարթնում ես, մի հատ կոֆե ես դնում, հետո Ջոլիի հետ դուս եք գալիս բալկոն կոֆե եք խմում Բելչկա կանֆետով: Արանքում էլ մեզ վիզա կտաս բան կգանք քեզ տեսնելու ))


Բայց դու ինչ կաշառակեր դուրս եկար հաաա.... Ասում ենք քեզ տանեն առոք փառոք պահեն դու գիտես թե տանում են տան ծառայող? Մաքսիմում Բրեդը, որ իրիկունը հոգնած գա տուն ասի աղջիկ ջան մի հատ գնա ջուր բեր  :Jpit: )))))

----------

Hripsimee (25.05.2009), Սամվել (24.05.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Ո ՞ր դերասանուհուն ու դերասանին եք համարում ամենագայթակղիչն ու ամենագեղեցիկը: Շատ հետաքրքիր են ձեր կարծիքները :


Ջուդ Լոուն ու Անջելինան...  :Love:

----------


## Vaho

Սալմա Հայենկ
Ճիշտ՞ եմ գրել անունը

Ջոլին, Ջուլիա Ռոբեռտս, Կեմեռոն Դիազ
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Սալմա Հայենկ
> Ճիշտ՞ եմ գրել անունը
> 
> Ջոլին, Ջուլիա Ռոբեռտս, Կեմեռոն Դիազ


_Սալմա Հայեկ_ :Wink:

----------

$Baron$ (26.05.2009), Vaho (25.05.2009)

----------


## Adam

Ռիչարդ Մադլենյան  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> _Սալմա Հայեկ_


Սալմա Հայեկին  Ավազակուհիներ  ֆիլմում եմ տեսել , շատ  սիրունա... :Smile:  
Իսկ Դիասը ,իմ  կարծիքով , սիրունիկա , բայց արտասովոր գեղեցկություն չունի :Wink: 
Էս էլ  նկարները...

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ռիչարդ Մադլենյան


Մամա ջան!!! Ուրիշ մարդ չգտար ???  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Սալմա Հայեկին  Ավազակուհիներ  ֆիլմում եմ տեսել , շատ  սիրունա... 
> Իսկ Դիասը ,իմ  կարծիքով , սիրունիկա , բայց արտասովոր գեղեցկություն չունի
> Էս էլ  նկարները...


վաաայ Սալմա Հայեկը հեչ սիրուն չի :Wacko:  եթե ինքը սիրուն ա՝ ուրեմ ես միսս գեղեցկուհի եմ

----------


## Brigada

> վաաայ Սալմա Հայեկը հեչ սիրուն չի եթե ինքը սիրուն ա՝ ուրեմ ես միսս գեղեցկուհի եմ


ուրեմն միսս գեղեցկուհի ես,որովհետև Սալման լավ բալայա :Wink:

----------

Հայկօ (27.05.2009)

----------


## $Baron$

Hripsimee ջան ես լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Ջոլին ու Փիթը ամենալավն են: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Kuk

Ինձ դերասանները չեն գայթակղում, դերասանուհիներից



Չնայած Ալբան էնքան էլ դերասանուհի չի:

----------

$Baron$ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Սալմա Հայեկին  Ավազակուհիներ  ֆիլմում եմ տեսել , շատ  սիրունա... 
> Իսկ Դիասը ,իմ  կարծիքով , սիրունիկա , բայց արտասովոր գեղեցկություն չունի
> Էս էլ  նկարները...


 :Shok: 



> ուրեմն միսս գեղեցկուհի ես,որովհետև Սալման լավ բալայա


 :Shok: 

 :Scare:

----------

$Baron$ (26.05.2009), Enigmatic (26.05.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Vaho (27.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Շինարար (20.09.2009), Փոքրիկ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Ինձ դերասանները չեն գայթակղում, դերասանուհիներից
> 
> 
> 
> Չնայած Ալբան էնքան էլ դերասանուհի չի:


 :Love: Ջեսիկա Ալբան իրոք լավիկն ա :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> ուրեմն միսս գեղեցկուհի ես,որովհետև Սալման լավ բալայա


Հաստատ :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> 


Նկարը էնքան էլ հաջող չէ :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Նկարը էնքան էլ հաջող չէ


Լավ, իսկ սրա՞նք :Smile:

----------

$Baron$ (26.05.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Hripsimee ջան ես լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Ջոլին ու Փիթը ամենալավն են:


Էհ .... Բրանջելինա... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Լավ, իսկ սրա՞նք


Գեղեցիկ է  :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (26.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

համել իրա ոճը շատ լավն ա :Love:  սիրունիկն ա *Jessika Alba*

----------

Kuk (26.05.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> համել իրա ոճը շատ լավն ա սիրունիկն ա


Ճչանաչեցի սկզբից:

----------


## Հայկօ

Օդրի Հեփբորն, Նատալի Պորտման, Էնն Հաթաուեյ, Լիվ Տայլեր:

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2009), Ուլուանա (21.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ինձ օրինակ շատ է գայթակղում, նույնսկ կարելի է ասել ՝ գռգռում  :Blush:   :LOL:   Բրիջիտ Բարդոն

----------

Enigmatic (27.05.2009), Kuk (27.05.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Keira  Knightley...

----------

cold skin (27.05.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Heat Ledger

----------

Farfalla (02.11.2009)

----------


## Brigada

> 


խի վատն ա ?Բոմբաաա

----------


## Kuk

> Օդրի Հեփբորն, Նատալի Պորտման, Էնն Հաթաուեյ, Լիվ Տայլեր:


Նատալի Պորտմանը փոքր ժամանակ ա կյանք :Love:  Օրինակ Լիոնի մեջ :Love:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2009), Գորտուկ (22.08.2014), Ուլուանա (21.06.2009)

----------


## Kita

Լիծիցիա Կաստան` հրաշք ու կրակ :Smile:  :Love:

----------

Kuk (27.05.2009), Rammer (27.05.2009), Արամ (21.06.2009), Լեո (27.05.2009), Հայկօ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Nicole KNicole-Kidman.jpgidman

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Hripsimee (27.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Օդրի Հեփբորն, Նատալի Պորտման, Էնն Հաթաուեյ, Լիվ Տայլեր:


աչքիս ես իրոք միսս գեղեցկուհի եմ, որ իրանք սիրուն են :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  բացի Լիվ Տայլերից

----------


## Adam

Մեգ Ռայան 
Գեբրիել Բիռն - շատ եմ սիրում էս դերասանին: Տեսքով չգիտեմ, բայց իրա խաղն ա շատ գայթակղիչ:
Ջուլիա Ռոբերտս  
էս վերջերս մի հատ դերասանուհու շատ սկսեցի սիրել, չգիտեմ գեղ. ֆիլմերում նկարվել ա թե չէ.... Փախուստ բանտից` Jody Lin O'Keefe 
դե Մայքլ Դուգլասի մասին չեմ խոսում, սիրելի դերասաններից ա: 
Մեկել մի քիչ Ուիլ Սմիթ:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մեգ Ռայան 
> Գեբրիել Բիռն - շատ եմ սիրում էս դերասանին: Տեսքով չգիտեմ, բայց իրա խաղն ա շատ գայթակղիչ:
> Ջուլիա Ռոբերտս  
> էս վերջերս մի հատ դերասանուհու շատ սկսեցի սիրել, չգիտեմ գեղ. ֆիլմերում նկարվել ա թե չէ.... Փախուստ բանտից` Jody Lin O'Keefe 
> դե Մայքլ Դուգլասի մասին չեմ խոսում, սիրելի դերասաններից ա: 
> Մեկել մի քիչ Ուիլ Սմիթ:


Ջուլիա Ռոբերտսի ընտրությունը  շատ  յուրօրինակ էր... :Cool:

----------

Adam (28.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Միակ և անկրկնելի - *Մոնիկա Բելուչի*...

----------

Enigmatic (28.05.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), keyboard (28.06.2013), Tyler (03.11.2009), Vaho (30.05.2009), Շինարար (20.09.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Մեգան Ֆոկսն էլ է գայթակղիչ :Love: 




շատ սիրուն աչքեր ունի :Love: ու վայրի գեղեցկություն

----------

davidus (04.11.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Kuk (22.06.2009), Լեո (20.09.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մեգան Ֆոկսն էլ է գայթակղիչ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> շատ սիրուն աչքեր ունիու վայրի գեղեցկություն


  Համաձայն եմ ,իսկապես շատ գեղեցիկա: Ինձ համար Ջոլիից , Բելուչիից հետո երրորդ ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանուհինա (եթե կարելիա իրան դերասանուհի անվանել իհարկե :Shok: )
 Մեգանին ամերիկյան ֆորումներում անընդհատ նմանացնում են Անջելինա Ջոլիին անկեղծ հարցազրույցների ու քո նշած վայրի(ագրեսիվ)  գեղեցկության համար , բայց իմ  կարծիքով էտքան նման չեն , ուղղակի Մեգանն իրա ոճը Ջոլիիցա թխել :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ջեսիկա Ալբա...(Jessica Alba) :Love: 
իդեալական դիմագծեր... իդեալական կազմվացք... :Love:

----------

davidus (03.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Օդրին կենդանի հմայք է:

----------

Jarre (20.09.2009), Գորտուկ (22.08.2014), Երկնային (21.09.2009), Նարե (02.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Kristen Stewart  :Love: 
Շատ լավ դերասանուհի ա:

----------

Արամ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Բելուչչի, Հայեկ, Պ. Կրուս և Վ. Ռայդերին եմ շատ հավանում, իր աչքերի ու հասարակ գեղեցկության համար, Ջոլին էլ ա լավը, բայց մի տեսակ արդեն հոգնացրել ա:

----------


## Լեո

Էս գեղեցկուհուն ո՞նց էինք մոռացել  :Love:

----------

Dayana (10.10.2009), Yeghoyan (02.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանը Anthony Hopkins  :Love: 


Ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանուհին Monica Bellucci

----------

keyboard (28.06.2013), Kita (02.11.2009), Yeghoyan (03.11.2009), Երկնային (05.11.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

Մի հոգավորի ականջը կանչի՝ էս ԷՆ դեպքերից ա:  :Smile: 

Gaspard Ulliel: :Love:

----------

Tyler (03.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ալ Պաչինո:

----------

Enigmatic (02.11.2009), Նարե (02.11.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Լավ էլ ճաշակով ժողովուրդ ա հավաքվել  :Wink:  Բելուչչին իսկականից ուրիշ ա, իրա գեղեցկությունը ոչ մեկին նման չի, շատ օրիգինալ ա  :Love: 
Մեգան Ֆոքսն էլ ա շատ սիրուն, ես մեկ ել Սկարլետ Յոհանսոնին եմ սիրում, շատ մռութ ա  :Love: 

Ջոլին ու Ալբան իմ համար տենց 8-9րդ տեղերում են  :Think: 

Իսկ տղեքից, ինչքանով որ կարամ տղու տեսանկյունից ասեմ, Օռլանդո Բլումն ա սիրուն, մեկ էլ Դեպպը:

----------


## davidus

լատինամերիկուհիների շարքից....

շատ եմ սիրում....  :Love:   :Love:

----------

Kita (04.11.2009), Surveyr (19.11.2009), urartu (05.11.2009), Yeghoyan (03.11.2009), Yevuk (03.11.2009), Շինարար (03.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

ամերիկուհիների շարքից..... 

ափսոս, որ տարիքով արդեն բավականին մեծ է  :Cray:  ........... բայց մեկա ես իրան սիրում եմ...  :Love: 
էս նկարը շատ եմ սիրում...

ծանոթ տեսարանա???  :Wink:

----------

AniwaR (03.11.2009), Aurora (04.11.2009), keyboard (28.06.2013), Kita (04.11.2009), Surveyr (19.11.2009), Yevuk (04.11.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Kristen Stewart 
> Շատ լավ դերասանուհի ա:


Սումեռնկի կինո-ում է չէ նկարվել՞

Հ.Գ. Կինոն էլ է ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Դժեյմս Սպեյդեր



Խոակին Ֆենիկս--Քիչ է մնում ասեմ՝ Հովակիմ :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (04.11.2009), Kita (04.11.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Սկսեմ իմ ցուցակը, բնականաբար ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանների :Smile: 
Առաջինը Ջերարդ Բատլեր :Love:

----------

Ariadna (04.12.2009), Enigmatic (04.11.2009), Hripsimee (01.12.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Հետո Ջես Մետկալֆ , Չինինգ Տատում, Ջենսեն Ասկելս :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (04.11.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ու ամենավերջում ավագ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներից :Love: 
Հյու Ջեկմեն , Ջեյսոն Ստեյտխեմ ու Ջոշ Հարտնետ :Love:

----------

Kita (05.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Shiri Appleby  :Love:

----------

keyboard (28.06.2013)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Հետո Ջես Մետկալֆ , Չինինգ Տատում, Ջենսեն Ասկելս


Սլիմ ջան շատ լավ ճաշակ ունես :Love:

----------

Սլիմ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան շատ լավ ճաշակ ունես


Մերսի Enigmatic ջան :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ամենագայթակղիչ դերասանը Anthony Hopkins


_հա՜, էս էն դեպքն ա, որ մտածում ես հա ի՞նչ որ ինձնից կես դար մեծ ա  Շատ եմ սիրում_

----------

Farfalla (05.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամենասիրունիկ դերասանուհին իմ կարծիքով

Emily Watson

----------

Վոլտերա (26.08.2014)

----------


## urartu

> Բելուչչի, Հայեկ, Պ. Կրուս և Վ. Ռայդերին եմ շատ հավանում, իր աչքերի ու հասարակ գեղեցկության համար, Ջոլին էլ ա լավը, բայց մի տեսակ արդեն հոգնացրել ա:





> լատինամերիկուհիների շարքից....
> 
> շատ եմ սիրում....


ես էլ :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 


չնայած էս մեկը ավելի շատ երգչուհի է բայց թե :Love:  :Nyam:

----------

Yevuk (04.12.2009), Շինարար (06.11.2009)

----------


## Luiza

Ճիշտ ա  Փիթն էլ Ջոլլին էլ լավն են :Hands Up: ,բայց ես ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Լեոնարդո դի Կապրիոին,նամանավանդ իրա ՏԻՏԱՆԻԿ ֆիլմը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## cold skin

> Ճիշտ ա  Փիթն էլ Ջոլլին էլ լավն են,բայց ես ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Լեոնարդո դի Կապրիոին,նամանավանդ իրա ՏԻՏԱՆԻԿ ֆիլմը


 :Shok:  Էս ինչքա՜ն «հինավուրց» ես, Տիտանիկ :Shok: , VHS OMG, /տուգանայինս պատրաստ ա :Blush: /

----------

Հայկօ (23.11.2009), Մանուլ (23.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմ համար իդեալական գեղեցկություն ունի *Բռիջիտ Բառդոն*: Մարմինը ոնցոր մոմից քանդակած լինեն, շատ սիրուն ա:

----------

Kita (23.11.2009), Ungrateful (23.11.2009), Գորտուկ (22.08.2014), Երկնային (23.11.2009)

----------


## Luiza

> Էս ինչքա՜ն «հինավուրց» ես, Տիտանիկ, VHS OMG, /տուգանայինս պատրաստ ա/


Հա ինչ անենք որ հին ա,զատո շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  :Love:  :Love: Համ էլ ես շատ զգացմունքային :Cray:  և ռոմանտիկ :Love:  մարդ եմ,դրա համար էլ ՏԻՏԱՆԻԿԸ ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ ա...

Հ.Գ.Մեկել,ճաշակին ընկեր չկա,cold skin ջան:

----------


## Luiza

> Իմ համար իդեալական գեղեցկություն ունի *Բռիջիտ Բառդոն*: Մարմինը ոնցոր մոմից քանդակած լինեն, շատ սիրուն ա:


Քո հետ համաձայն եմ,բայց ես Բռիջիտ Բարդոյի հետ կնշեի նաև Մեռլին Մոնռոյին,որովհետև ինքը հիանալի հայացք ունի:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես Մերլին Մոնրոյին ընդհանրապես գեղեցիկ չեմ համարում, առավելևս իրա մարմինը: :Smile: 
Բռիջիտը լռիվ կատույա իրա թե արտաքինով, թե էությամբ :Love:

----------

keyboard (28.06.2013)

----------


## Luiza

> Իսկ ես Մերլին Մոնրոյին ընդհանրապես գեղեցիկ չեմ համարում, առավելևս իրա մարմինը:
> Բռիջիտը լռիվ կատույա իրա թե արտաքինով, թե էությամբ


_Ետ արդեն քո կարծիքն ա:Ոնց երևում ա դու կատուներ շատ ես սիրում:Իմիջայլոց շատ լավ ճաշակի տեր անձնավորություն ես:_

----------

Enigmatic (23.11.2009)

----------


## Albus

Գայթակղիչ դերասանուհի լսելուց առաջինը մտքումս պատկերացնում եմ Մեգան Ֆոքսին :Hands Up:

----------

Enigmatic (23.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

լատինաների շարքից........ 
կյանքս  :Love:   :Love:  






 :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (23.11.2009), Yevuk (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ համար, օրինակ, հիմնականում գրավիչ չեն էն դերասաններն ու դերասանուհիները, որոնց դեմքներին՝ հայացքում և այլուր, կարծես բոլդով գրված լինի. «Ես գիտեմ, որ գեղեցիկ եմ ու սեքսի եմ»։  :Bad:  Ես գրավիչ եմ համարում նրանց, ում մեջ, բացի արտաքին գեղեցկությունից, մի տեսակ մանկականություն, անմիջականություն կա։ Նշածս չափանիշներին համապատասխանող ամենավառ ներկայացուցիչն ինձ համար *Էնն Հեթըուեյն* (Anne Hathaway) է.  :Love:  Համ շատ սիրուն է, համ էլ մռութ։ Էսպիսիներին ես ասում եմ՝ ակամա գեղեցիկ.  :Smile:

----------

cold skin (24.11.2009), Dayana (23.11.2009), Hripsimee (30.11.2009), Kita (30.11.2009), Yevuk (01.12.2009), Երկնային (23.11.2009), Հայկօ (23.11.2009)

----------


## total_abandon

Իմ ամենասիրած դերասանուհիներն են Silvia Saint-ը, Jenna Jameson-ը, ինչպես նաեւ Ashton Moore-ն ու Krystal Steal-ը: ինչպիսի հրաշալի դերասանական խաղ... շշմեցուցիչ աշխատասիրություն: :Love:

----------

Albus (24.11.2009), Kita (30.11.2009), Հայկօ (24.11.2009), Տրիբուն (25.11.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Իմ կարծիքով Հոլիվուդի ամենագեղեցիկ դերասանուհին Անջելինա Ջոլինա,միակը և անկրկնելին:

----------

Hripsimee (30.11.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Ինձ  համար գեղեցիկ է  այն կինը (կամ ընդհանրապես  մարդը ) , ում  հայացքը խորություն ունի , գեղեցկությունն էլ  մակերեսային չէ: Բարբիական  գեղեցկություննը  , ասենք Ջեսիկա Ալբայինը , Լինդսի Յոհանինը , իմ  կարծիքով ,շուտ  հոգնեցնում են:
  Երբեք  չեմ  հոգնում  մեկ Մոնիկա  Բելուչիի գեղեցկությունից (ընդ որում  տարիքի հետ  կարծես  ավելի  գեղեցկանա ) , մեկ էլ Անջելինա Ջոլիի:

----------

Yevuk (01.12.2009), Աշխեն (01.12.2009), Շինարար (01.12.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Ռուսական կինոյի և թատրոնի դերասան Ալեկսանդր Դոմոգարով…
Կարծում եմ նա ոչ միայն լավ դերասան է, այլև շատ հմայիչ  :Love: 



Նաև շատ հմայիչ էր Օլեգ Յանկովսկին, որը, դժբախտաբար, այլևս մեզ հետ չէ  :Sad:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.08.2014)

----------


## Diana99

Դերասանուհիներից ` անկրկնելի Ջուլիա Ռոբերթսը Կցորդ 55767
Դերասաններից ` Կցորդ 55768

----------


## Գորտուկ

Խելքս գնում ա էս գժի համար, ինքը իրա սաղ դերերի մեջ ոնց որ հարբած ու թոկից փախած լինի, դեմք ա ..... :Love: 
Ահավոր կրքոտ է նաև Կիանոն ... աչքերը շատ սիրուն են ու յոժ մազերն էլ :Love:  
Ու մեկ էլ ոնց կարելի է մոռանալ Միլայի մասին, ինքը ուղղակի հրեշտակ ա .....  :Love:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գեղեցկուհիս՝ միշտ ու ամեն տարիքում։ Կին, ոչ թե տիկնիկ կամ մանեկեն։ Ժուլիետ Բինոշ  :Love:

----------

Մուշու (22.08.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.08.2014), Վոլտերա (26.08.2014), Տրիբուն (24.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երկուսը մեկում ։)





Ամենալավ բոնդը



Բոնուս՝

----------

Լեո (22.08.2014), Մուշու (22.08.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Մի հատ նայեք ինչ ահավոր ա էս ամեն ինչը առանց գրիմի :Shok:

----------


## ivy

Մեծամասամբ առանց գրիմի ավելի լավն են. բնական տեսքով սովորական մարդիկ են։ Պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների զոհ դարձածներին չենք հաշվում։

----------

Chuk (26.08.2014), Lusina (25.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2014), Ուլուանա (26.08.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հատ նայեք ինչ ահավոր ա էս ամեն ինչը առանց գրիմի


Շատ անկապ ու կողմնակալ վիդեո ա։ Պարզ զգացվում ա, որ հեղինակի նպատակն եղել ա ոչ թե իրականությունը ցույց տալը կամ՝ թե ինչ տեսք ունեն հայտնիներն առանց գրիմի, այլ ապացուցելը, որ սարսափելի տեսք ունեն։ Նախ նկարները շատ դեպքերում լրիվ տարբեր ժամանակների են, ու ոչ միշտ ա լավ կամ վատ տեսքը գրիմով պայմանավորված, հատկապես որ առանց գրիմի նկարների մի մասը հատուկ անհաջող պահերի «որսացած» նկարներ էին։ Համապատասխան նկարներ գտնելու ու ընտրելու դեպքում կարելի ա լրիվ հակառակն ապացուցող տեսանյութ ստեղծել նույն մարդկանցով։ Չնայած համաձայն եմ Այվիի հետ, որ էս վիդեոյում էլ մեծ մասամբ լրիվ նորմալ տեսք ունեին առանց գրիմի, որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ավելի լավն էին, քան գրիմով։

----------

Chuk (26.08.2014), Աթեիստ (26.08.2014), Մուշու (28.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

գուցե և...  բայց ամեն դեպքում դերասաններն էլ հրեշտակային տեսքեր չունեն: Սովորական մարդիկ են... նրանք ուղղակի շատ գեղեցիկ կերպար ստանում են իրենց ոճաբանների, վարսահարդարների, դիմահարդարների ու մնացած տարբեր թանկարժեք զգեստների, զարդերի օգնությամբ: Ամեն դեպքում ես գնահատում եմ նրանց դերասանական խաղը և թե որքանով են նրանք լավ մարդ համարվում:

----------


## Nihil

ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի են մարդիկ պահանջում դերասաններից լինել գեղեցիկ("շատ ա գրիմը", "նախկին դոշերով ավելի լավն էր"․․․), թող ինչ ուզում են անեն էլի, թող տգեղ լինեն, why not։ 

բայց քանի որ էս բաժնում մեր կարծիքով ամենագրավիչների նկարներն ենք տեղադրում զուտ, ես էլ իմ սեքսիների նկարներով կիսվեմ

Tom Waits


Marion Cotillard

----------

Enna Adoly (26.08.2014), մարիօ (27.08.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> գուցե և...  բայց ամեն դեպքում դերասաններն էլ հրեշտակային տեսքեր չունեն: *Սովորական մարդիկ են*... նրանք ուղղակի շատ _գեղեցիկ_ կերպար ստանում են իրենց ոճաբանների, վարսահարդարների, դիմահարդարների ու մնացած տարբեր թանկարժեք զգեստների, զարդերի օգնությամբ: Ամեն դեպքում ես գնահատում եմ նրանց դերասանական խաղը և թե որքանով են նրանք լավ մարդ համարվում:


Սովորական մարդ իրենց վարսահարդարումով, դիմահարդարումով էլ են: Իսկ գեղեցիկ կերպարի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, գեղեցիկ լինել-չլինելը կապված է նայողից: Կոնկրետ ես ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում հաստ գրիմի ու հավասար անկյուններով կանգնեցրած մազերի մեջ: Ավելին ասեմ՝ տհաճ է, հատկապես, եթե էդ մարդը կողքիդ կանգնած է՝բազմհահազար հոտերով հանդերձ, կամ էլ գրկում ես դեմքդ կպնում է դեմքին, հետքը մնում է :Bad:  մյուս կողմից էլ չգիտեմ իրենք իրենց ոնց են զգում, բայց կարծում եմ, իրենց համար էլ տհաճ է էդքան բանը դեմքին ու գլխին մի քանի ժամ ապրելը:

----------

Մուշու (28.08.2014), Վոլտերա (26.08.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

...

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Սովորական մարդ իրենց վարսահարդարումով, դիմահարդարումով էլ են: Իսկ գեղեցիկ կերպարի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, գեղեցիկ լինել-չլինելը կապված է նայողից: Կոնկրետ ես ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում հաստ գրիմի ու հավասար անկյուններով կանգնեցրած մազերի մեջ: Ավելին ասեմ՝ տհաճ է, հատկապես, եթե էդ մարդը կողքիդ կանգնած է՝բազմհահազար հոտերով հանդերձ, կամ էլ գրկում ես դեմքդ կպնում է դեմքին, հետքը մնում է մյուս կողմից էլ չգիտեմ իրենք իրենց ոնց են զգում, բայց կարծում եմ, իրենց համար էլ տհաճ է էդքան բանը դեմքին ու գլխին մի քանի ժամ ապրելը:


Դե դրա համար էլ ասեցի էլի Էնի, որ ուղղակի գեղեցիկ է արտաքինից երևում, բայց այ թե որքանով է տհաճ , երևի իրենցից ավելի լավ ոչ մեկ չի հասկանա:

----------


## Մուշու

> Մի հատ նայեք ինչ ահավոր ա էս ամեն ինչը առանց գրիմի


Շատ անիմաստ համեմատություննեի էին , ասենք 20 տարվա տարբերությամբ նկարներ իրար կողք դնելը և ասելը որ աստղը տգեղ է բնականից սխալ է :  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է շպարով թե առանց շպար պարզ է որքան բնական այդքան գեղեցիկ , իմ համար առանց շպարի աստղերը ավելի գեղեցիկ էին  :Smile:

----------

